# Something wrong with this pic?



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

629. How do you hang on?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hillman said:


> 629. How do you hang on?
> 
> View attachment 15786


I changed the grips.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Well, OK. Looks like the thumb has a smidgin more purchase, but it's pretty subtle. I like how easily the software lets me go back and forth between the pics.

I suspect my hands are too old for full monty loads.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Those are called Boot Grips. I have the same grip on my 642.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Those are called Boot Grips. I have the same grip on my 642.


That ain't a 44 mag; I might be able to hang onto it. The 629 could sail over my shoulder, with my trigger finger still in it. :smt086


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

hillman said:


> That ain't a 44 mag; I might be able to hang onto it. The 629 could sail over my shoulder, with my trigger finger still in it. :smt086


I'd block it with my forehead to keep my finger from coming off. LOL

It's one reason my 44 mag is a 7 1/2 Super Blackhawk.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hillman said:


> Well, OK. Looks like the thumb has a smidgin more purchase, but it's pretty subtle. I like how easily the software lets me go back and forth between the pics.
> 
> I suspect my hands are too old for full monty loads.


Actually I was only kidding. I only changed the grips for looks. But for all practical purposes the Redhawk's are more controllable. Especially the 7 1/2 incher. The Redhawk Talo with it's 2 3/4 inch barrel is like hitting your hand with a sledgehammer. Both Redhawk's are capable of firing 340 grain Buffalo Bore ammunition whereas the 629 and 29 will not. I've put, I'm guessing a few thousand rounds out of the 7 1/2 incher. Only a few cylinder fulls out of the Talo, that was enough. The 629 Performance Center I've never even fired yet or my other 629. The Model 29 originally came with an 8 3/8 inch barrel. I put so many rounds through it that it eventually wore out the forcing cone. I put a 4 inch barrel on it, bobbed the hammer and did a complete action job.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have that gun in .357 mag (627). Those grips were pretty brutal with .357. I changed them out with something from Altamont. Made a big difference. I don't think I would even attempt to shoot the .44 mag without changing them out on something a little fuller.


----------

